# I been on here for over 10 years new name who



## KLB215 (Feb 27, 2020)

Who?s domestic proving gtg


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 27, 2020)

You can count on monster and I bro.  Shoot me a pm and let's get you set up with a first time buyers discount code.


----------



## domestic-supply (Feb 29, 2020)

*US Domestic Supply*

*Check our web site:
www.us-domesticsupply.ws*


----------



## emt1179 (Mar 2, 2020)

curious as why being demestic, sales people dont  take credit cards. and why do people have to pay in ways to send money BUT cant get it back by westerin union, bit coin and ect:  i dont like paying where you cant get your money back if something was wrong..


----------



## Homegrown (Mar 4, 2020)

Its so that everyone can remain anonymous. I would suggest you do the same when ordering... for your own personal security as well.


----------

